# Repeal the 19th?!



## Deleted member 14481 (Oct 19, 2016)

A few days ago, Twitter was lit was #Repealthe19th hashtag after Tonald Drump found out that he would win the election if only men voted. The same was said on the opposite end for Hillary and women, but I didn't see a massive social media movement calling to end men's right to vote.

We live in a world draining in misogyny, among unfortunate but resolvable situations. I'm ready for this shit show to be over, already. There is no lesser of 2 evils, this round. We're fucked up either way, but I want to keep my right to vote. A lot of people died for me to have the right for that, and no matter how useless it is I'm going to vote - national and local.


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Oct 19, 2016)

Pretty sure that was started by a troll and followed by lemmings


----------



## SophiaII (Oct 19, 2016)

but lemmings are voting, so :/


----------



## Mankini (Oct 19, 2016)

Inuyoujo said:


> A few days ago, Twitter was lit was #Repealthe19th hashtag after Tonald Drump found out that he would win the election if only men voted. The same was said on the opposite end for Hillary and women, but I didn't see a massive social media movement calling to end men's right to vote.
> 
> We live in a world draining in misogyny, among unfortunate but resolvable situations. I'm ready for this shit show to be over, already. There is no lesser of 2 evils, this round. We're fucked up either way, but I want to keep my right to vote. A lot of people died for me to have the right for that, and no matter how useless it is I'm going to vote - national and local.


your profile pix are awesome. yeah, go ahead and vote. but we the people need to establish solidarity. the amish can do it. why cant we? representative govt was established to take power away from the peasants and give it to the privileged elite.


----------



## Mankini (Oct 19, 2016)

SophiaII said:


> but lemmings are voting, so :/



lemmings vote, and they, like sand people, return in ever greater numbers. 

the 1st thing is for them to be disillusioned again like they were in 2008. 15 trillion to bail out airlines, energy, banks, and industry without a whimper from the lemming classes...

better just to ignore what the bourgeois do and live as if its all irrelevant.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Oct 20, 2016)

The Amish? You can do whatever you want. I'm not subscribing to the Amish following.


----------



## Inhibition (Nov 2, 2016)

At the birth of the nation only property owners were allowed to vote. Voting was a system setup by wealthy capitalists to defend their private property. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voting_rights_in_the_United_States

So until 1856, I wouldn't have been able to vote either. It was 14 years later black people were allowed to vote and 60 years later women were allowed to vote, although select black people and select women who owned property were allowed to vote in certain jurisdictions. The elite imperialist class knew their 'property rights' were in jeopardy if anyone but rich white men voted so the system was setup exclusively for them. 

The 'founding fathers' had horrific ethics concerning 'property' and half of them owned multiple slaves in addition to monopolizing the planet's resources. So the next time you think voting is useless, remember the people who created the system itself feared giving 'anyone' who was not a rich white male the right to vote. 

50 percent of the population do not vote. If that percentile voted against capitalism and arbitrary ownership politics in general, this would realize the founding father's fears, hitting them where they feared it the most, their property rights.


----------

